# Asrock p67 pro3 / i5 2500k overclock problem



## cmc7 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello all.
I have a problem when trying to overclock the i5 cpu . The maximum multiplier i can use is 37 . Did i missed something ? Or what , because i can't understand why the maximum multiplier i can select is so low ( i think 37 is the turbo multiplier )

MB's bios is updated . CPU temps are ~40 idle / ~ 60 ful load .


----------



## erixx (Aug 19, 2011)

First thing you should do is check that you REALLY have a 'K' edition.
Mine (also a 'K' on an Asrock, but Extreme6 board) multiplies freely into the sky.
24/7 at 4400/idling at 1600Mhz.


----------



## cmc7 (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks like a k .


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 19, 2011)

In the uefi just change the Cpu ratio to manual and enter your desired number. Until 4.3-4.4 it should be OK with everything else on auto. Don't know why you can't change that.


----------



## cmc7 (Aug 19, 2011)

If i type a value higher than 37 it automaticaly sets it to 37 .


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 19, 2011)

Is the turbo boost technology enabled?

And it would be good if you put in your full system specs.


----------



## cmc7 (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes , it is enabled .

My pc spec : 

i5 2500k cpu / MB asrock p67 pro3 / 2x2gb ddr3 1333 mhz corsair / 8800gt leadtek video card / sirtec hpc-500-a12s / scythe ninja cooler / hdd's , dvd-rw and stuff .


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 19, 2011)

So, your bios is set to all default, it's the latest official bios. Under the advanced setting in uefi you set the CPU ratio setting to manual, then enter the desired value, let's say 42, you leave everything else on default, you go to exit and select save changes and exit. Now you are in Windows. CPUz shows you 1.6 GHz idle desktop. In windows under system properties you should have i5-2500k @ 3.3 GHz 4.2 GHz. Run Prime and open your CPUz You should see 4.2GHz. If that is not working I don't know what it is.


----------



## cmc7 (Aug 19, 2011)

Here is the problem . I can't set it higher than 37 . If i type 42 , it automaticaly sets it to 37 .t
Btw , in the bios cpu section i have some details about the cpu ratio . It says like this : ratio status : locked / min ratio : 16 / max ratio : 37


----------



## heky (Aug 19, 2011)

Do a clear cmos. The CPU code must be borked if it recognizes the 2500K as a locked multi chip.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 19, 2011)

heky said:


> Do a clear cmos. The CPU code must be borked if it recognizes the 2500K as a locked multi chip.



Or needs RMA'd, even though this is a possibility it is still rare. Are you on rev P1.40 in bios? If not try that.


----------



## cmc7 (Aug 19, 2011)

already done some cmos clears .
Here are the mb/bios details


----------



## erixx (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, clear CMOS, enter BIOS, load 'defaults', restart, enter BIOS, cannot increase multi? RMA....


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 19, 2011)

Same board and CPU and had it upto 48x show us a CPUz screenie of your CPU.


----------



## cmc7 (Aug 19, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Same board and CPU and had it upto 48x show us a CPUz screenie of your CPU.



There is a cpu-z screenshot in post #12


----------



## erixx (Aug 19, 2011)

I might add: test a different 2500K on your mobo, or test your processor on another board... in order to not loose time RMA'ing the wrong part


----------



## cmc7 (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll try to find another pc to test the mb and the cpu .
Thx for the adivices .


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 19, 2011)

I would scour the bios one last time before doing that just incase, turn all power saving off (speedstep, EIST, turbo, EVERYTHING), turbo max power to 200min and max, also what vcore are you using? I use a fixed 1.32 though your's may vary and do not enable vdroop (cant think what its called in BIOS as am at work) that's all I can suggest without being at my rig bro


----------



## cmc7 (Aug 19, 2011)

About turbo max power  , the higher value i can set is 120 ( default ) or lower . Vcore - i tried using auto , 1.2 , 1.3 .

I tried to use an older version of bios ( p1.80 ) and the max multiplier was even lower ( 33 - the standard one ) . Updated back to p2.0 and now the max multiplier is again 37 .


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 19, 2011)

Try adjsuting CPU turbo multi. Some boards plain don't OC using straight multi adjustments, and must be overlcocked using Turbo multis. Not sure why everyone here is not telling you to use Turbo multi, but OK, you tried, and it didn't work.

Don't disable ANY power saving tech. Enable them all. set turbo multi, and if the board offers, up maximum power limits...W set to 150, A set to 200.

you can also try the automatic overlcocking option in BIOS.


----------



## cmc7 (Aug 19, 2011)

Here is a bios photo .
About the turbo multiplier : i can't really change too much tehre ( i have jsut 3 options - power max / min and soethign about time , not really important )


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 19, 2011)

Huh. it says ration limit is locked. um...I'd ask ASRock support directly why that is...from what I coudl find, no turbo OC on the board, which is a shame. Silly to not offer that option, but OK.

You MUST fix the "locked" mutli thing. Look for something that says "Limit Max Multi" or something along those lines. Unfortunately ASRock is one of the OEMs I have not reviewed products for yet.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 19, 2011)

The turbo multi is there, it has to be, I have the extreme 4 but the uefi should look the same. (and yes we wait for some reviews of yours for ASRock). In the OC tweaker you will find the CPU ratio where in fact you change the multi for turbo if you keep turbo enabled and all other Cstates and speedstep enabled. By the way have you tried to set it to auto OC, it's called load optimized oc settings or something along the line and there you can select starting from 4GHz or 4.2GHz and up.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 19, 2011)

That option is in the O/C tab not the advanced tab...regardless, says locked. Thats weird. Id try another unlocked CPU in that board like people said above, or try that CPU in another board to find out which is borked.

THis is a cross forum post as well..


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 19, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Try adjsuting CPU turbo multi. Some boards plain don't OC using straight multi adjustments, and must be overlcocked using Turbo multis. Not sure why everyone here is not telling you to use Turbo multi, but OK, you tried, and it didn't work.
> 
> Don't disable ANY power saving tech. Enable them all. set turbo multi, and if the board offers, up maximum power limits...W set to 150, A set to 200.
> 
> you can also try the automatic overlcocking option in BIOS.



I have the same board I can go as high as 57 on the multi or whatever the max is, also to the OP max turbo you can go is 120? thats odd, I have been as high as 250 though have it set at 200, this setting actually limits your OC if not set higher than default as mine at 4.5ghz would throttle even with all power savings turned off when it was left default. 

It says ratio locked, have you set it in OC Tweaker to manual??
Go into OC tweaker and set to manual, ratio 42, turbo max 200/min 200/ vcore 1.35 (to be safe) set your mem at it's rated ensure vdroop is NOT enabled and turn off ALL power saving (until you figure what the issue is), save and exit and see what happens.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> and turn off ALL power saving



any reason to say this other than blindly following bad information?
It makes no difference if the SpeedStep and Cstates are active with SB CPUs


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 19, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> any reason to say this other than blindly following bad information?
> It makes no difference if the SpeedStep and Cstates are active with SB CPUs



To make sure that nothing is throttling/limiting the ratio and once he figures it out and can manually adjust the ratio and has an stable OC then enable what he wants, is there any reason not to try this when troubleshooting? as anything under 1.38vcore wont do the chip any damage anyway with or without powersaving (as long as vdroop is NOT enabled as I also mentioned) if you can post why this is bad information I will gladly rethink, though he is trouble shooting not shooting for a stable OC so at this point in time it doesn't matter as long as we find out what the issue is.

Last time I looked SP TPU is there to advise and inform people (me included as I don't pretend to know everything) so rather than tell me why my advice is blindly following bad information why don't you inform me so there are no misunderstandings.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2011)

because when you disable the power saving features you are effectively removing everything Intel put in place to make sure the CPU runs in spec of both voltages and current.

Simply this isn't LGA775 anymore, and its really a moot point to even bother.

Also if you don't like the way I come back at you in the same manner in which you delivered your advice, maybe you should have addressed why he should turn them off rather than blindly posting old OC habits


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 19, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> because when you disable the power saving features you are effectively removing everything Intel put in place to make sure the CPU runs in spec of both voltages and current.
> 
> Simply this isn't LGA775 anymore, and its really a moot point to even bother.



As I mentioned under 1.4-1.38vcore and with vdroop turned off you are fine disabling power saving, there are tons of guides out there that say the same, if you can tell me where my information is wrong or misleading I will update it, I too can learn new things.

Wow ninja edit, nice attitude from a mod, good to know your open to discussion :\


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2011)

You work for Intel? Do you have testing under your belt outside of one chip and motherboard to pass that sort of information? Even you saying 1.38V is fine, is it? You don't know, you are repeating what you have read elsewhere, that is where I am going.

When you have our in house motherboard reviewer posting the exact opposite info on power saving, I'm gonna side on personal experience and the fact that it coincides with cadaveca's take with a bunch of boards

Always open to discussion, just don't throw stones when you live in a glass house


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 19, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> You work for Intel, do you have testing under your belt outside of one chip and motherboard to pass that sort of information. Even you saying 1.38V is fine, is it? You don't know, you are repeating what you have read elsewhere, that is where I am going.
> 
> When you have our in house motherboard reviewer posting the exact opposite info on power saving, I'm gonna side on personal experience and the fact that it coincides with cadaveca's take with a bunch of boards



Do you work for Intel SP? all you have done is tell me I am wrong, as I said I am open to learning new things though you seem to be stuck on repeat. As I said it is a temporary measure to take everything else out of the equation, again if you can tell me specifically why you think I am wrong then I will listen, i have no issue with your reply to me at all so why you feel the need to make it look that way I don't really know... 

OT to the OP as I do have the same board and chip as you I feel I might be able to lend you some advice I underwent during trying to get a good 24/7 OC out of my chip. And I will reiterate I would not disable all power saving options on a permanent basis, though for troubleshooting it is good to know that you have taken out all the possible causes before assuming it is something else unrelated.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2011)

read the motherboard reviews at TPU and take advice from the man who wrote them instead of giving me these TD;DR responses. Since both cadaveca and I believe that it makes no difference, or is it that you don't believe TPU offers good motherboard reviews with a guy who knows what it is he is talking and advising about?

Also just for a quick check against your theory. My UD4 with power savings off, and with 1.38V set will grossly overshoot that voltage on boot. DO you want spikes of high volts and current running willy nilly through your CPU? I dont!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 19, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> read the motherboard reviews at TPU and take advice from the man who wrote them instead of giving me these TD;DR responses. Since both cadaveca and I believe that it makes no difference, isn't it you just being a bit bullheaded and butthurt continuing this and not reading what I am actually saying to you?



Tell you what lets just agree to disagree eh cause tbh doesnt matter what I say to you your obviously not willing to accept anything I say and you tell me my responses are TLR? lol sorry being mod does not make you the voice of reason. I can take advice on the chin and rethink my way of thinking, unlike yourself. Am done talking to you. Night night.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2011)

maybe you should check the edit...


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 20, 2011)

Agree with SNeeky on this one. Asus rep to name one even more credible source, also said to keep enabled as it does not matter. The only things to adjust are power and turbo power thresholds to prevent it from throttling. And even with that stuff untouched, it should still accept the multi, but when there is a load on it, it will throttle to fit within the set threshold. 

Did we get this guy(OP) taken care of yet?


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 20, 2011)

Yep just gonna back Sneeky and Cav up on this one. disabling power states and EIST etc. won't make any differences in OC.(Heck it was Cav that put me on the great threads for OC my own board)
 I will go even further to back up Sneeky on the spiking. Heck if I let mine go on Auto it will put well over 1.4 thru mine on a 4.6 OC which is serious overkill. I end up using negative offsets to keep it LOW. This seems to the case for alot MoBo's so the last thing you want to do is disable the "safeties"


----------



## Kemoauc (Apr 22, 2012)

I have the same problem as the OP. Unfortunately, the OP seems not to be active the forums anymore. But maybe somebody else can help me

System:

i5-2500k
AsRock Z77 Extreme4 UEFI P1.30
Noctua NH-D14
Geforce 680gtx
be Quiet E9 CM 480W
8gb Corsair Vengeance LP
Samsung 830 128GB
Caviar Green 1 TB
Asus Xonar Essence STX
Fractal Design Arc


Can't set multi above 37 (i.e. it is automatically set back to 37 if I put a higher number) and the integrated graphis is not recognised by the system. I'm even missing some of the BIOS/UEFI Options such as "Additional Turbo Voltage" and "GT Overclocking Support" and all the Options regarding the integrated graphics chip.

When I load the predefined OC options of the BIOS/UEFI the multi is set to 4x but it has absolutely no effect when I run prime/CPU-Z i.e. runs still on stock multi.

Do you guys think this is a faulty CPU or rather a problem with the ASRock MB (the op had an ASRock too)? 

Any help would be appreciated.

Edit: I hope it is ok that I digged this thread up instead of creating a new one


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 22, 2012)

I had one bad experience with an ASRock motherboard that let me overclock but didn't give me CPU voltage control on an LGA775 Penium 4 630. Since I never buy an ASRock board just because of that experience, regardless what everyone has said about them. All it takes is one bad experience, and the first one is the most important. I've never had trouble with ASUS motherboards and MSI had great experience when I flashed the wrong BIOS on to the board. They were kind enough to send a new BIOS chip, but it was already bricked, so they let me RMA it and gave me a brand new one, even though it was my fault.

I'm sure if they don't know this already they're working on a BIOS update, but it doesn't hurt to contact them about it anyways.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 22, 2012)

Uhh could it be PSU related?


----------



## Kemoauc (Apr 22, 2012)

Why do you think it is PSU related? 

Actually, I have another Issue which might be PSU related too:

Exactly 30 min after last reboot the systems shuts down, no bluescreen, no restart. Temperatures are no issue (CPU 30-50°C, GPU 35-80°C), Memory should be fine (tested both in different slots single/dual and ran memtest).  I can prevent the system from crashing by simply rebooting before the 30 min threshold which starts a new "crash-timer" of 30 min. System runs Prime/GPU-Benchmarks just fine for 30 min or can be idle for 30 min (even sitting 30 min in UEFI/BIOS) - doesn't matter, crash after 30 min.

I get another PSU Monday or Tuesday to test whether this is caused by a faulty PSU.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 22, 2012)

This shutdown after 30 mins. is weird. Don't think it's PSU related. Wait a minute, is that a 480W source? Might be a problem but it shouldn't manifest like this. Have you connected the 8 pin to CPU power? What changes you made to default UEFI?


----------



## Kemoauc (Apr 22, 2012)

No changes to the UEFI - did a cmos reset too.

Whats the problem with the 480W? Should easily be enough power to support the system (at least in idle) for longer than 30 min

I'll check again if I connected the CPU power cable correctly.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 22, 2012)

Kemoauc said:


> Should easily be enough power to support the system (at least in idle) for longer than 30 min



I didn't say it wouldn't, said it's weird that after exactly 30 mins. it shuts down.


----------



## Kemoauc (Apr 22, 2012)

Didn't want to sound offensive. English is not my native language. Sorry for that.

And I agree its wierd that it shuts down always after the same amount of time. I thought it might be some kind of security thing of either of the hardware parts thats faulty and causes the shutdowns, something like: "if there is too much voltage on this part for 30 min -> emergency shutdown" which triggers even if there isn't too much voltage/whatever.

But I'm a beginner-self-builder and not too familiar with the details of all the hardware parts.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 22, 2012)

Kemoauc said:


> "if there is too much voltage on this part for 30 min -> emergency shutdown" which triggers even if there isn't too much voltage/whatever.



Some boards have surge protection but I don't think that is what is going on here. There this would make sense if it were temperatures, but I don't think that is the case either. Does it shut off instantly after 30 minutes or does Windows go through the shutdown process? How does the Windows Event log look, have you ruled out BSOD? If you're not doing a large dump and it is setup to restart after the dump is complete, it would restart faster than it could display the BSOD.


----------



## Kemoauc (Apr 22, 2012)

I enabled Bluescreens in the System settings but there is none. It looks like somebody pulled the plug of the psu. It doesnt restart either. Instant crash.

The Event log says "restart after unexpected shutdown" or something along those lines. No Error Messages.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 22, 2012)

No problem man. Shutdown would occur when under load and not at idle when there's not enough power but it's not the case as you say it's like a timer that triggers the shutdown. Let's get back to UEFI settings. Your CPU is recognized as an "unlocked" part? You might find that info in UEFI under advanced CPU config. If that's OK then go to CPU ratio setting, set it to manual and let's say 40. Leave turbo boost enabled and everything else as by default. voltage on auto. Don't touch the BCLK - base clock (100 Mhz) Don't forget to save changes. When you're back in UEFI you should have the speed as 4000MHz.


----------



## Kemoauc (Apr 22, 2012)

The CPU is recognized as an 2500k. But it seems as if its locked. I can't change the multiplier to a value above 37 because the uefi will automatically set it back to 37. Even if I load the predefined oc settings the max turbo is still at 3.7ghz.

I attached some screens for clarification.


----------



## Kemoauc (Apr 23, 2012)

I reassembled the whole system but couldnt find any obvious defective parts and all cables seem to be connected properly. 

Is there a way to check if my MB or my CPU is the problem? Unfortunately i dont have any other CPUs or MBs around i can use to test. 

Any other ideas what the problem could be apart from broken CPU/MB?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 23, 2012)

To me this sounds like a bios issue. I would report it to Asrock and see where that gets you.


----------



## Kemoauc (Apr 26, 2012)

Changed the Board -  Problems gone.


----------

